# Final Cut DV widescreen 16:9 workflow for iDVD



## Philip Bast (Mar 24, 2007)

Apologies if this has been addressed elsewhere, but I couldn't seem to locate the solution, so here's my problem.

For several years now I have been using iDVD for a quick knock-off of small projects for clients. There seemed to be some sort of glitch in iDVD handling of .mov files, so this workaround was created:

Final Cut Express: DV widescreen 16:9 workflow for iDVD

That's been working fine for me until just recently. The problem may stem from upgrading to Final Cut 7.0.3 this spring, since I've just noticed it recently. I'm working with iDVD 7.1.1, which I don't recollect upgrading for over a year, although there may have been something in an automatic software update that I'm not aware of.

In any case, here's the problem.

I create an iDVD project in 16:9 format, and drop the clips into the project. The clip that goes to menu displays perfectly in 16:9, but when I click to go to a clip (or when I insert the burned disc to play clip on insert, the clips themselves are squished to 4:3 ratio, with people looking skinnier, etc.

Anybody else encounter this? 
Is there a setting I need to adjust in iDVD? 
Or do I need to export differently from Final Cut?

Thanks


----------



## desperado (Feb 29, 2008)

What version of Quicktime are you running?

also, are you doing playback on the computer or on a dvd/tv?


----------



## Philip Bast (Mar 24, 2007)

I'm using Q-time 10.0 ... can't remember the timing of the last update


----------

